# Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic Surf Rod 13'3" 35-405



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

I need some new gear for the boat:

Daiwa Saltiga Ballistic Surf Rod 13'3" 35-405
SA-BS 35-405G:4.05m (13'3") CAST WT. 4-12oz. LINE WT. 20-50lb.

$350 Pickup in Carolina Beach


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

interested in any trades for boat rods?


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Possibly, what do you have?


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Can ship this if needed.

Rod is in good shape. Still has the plastic on the handle.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

bump


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

justinstewart said:


> bump


is the rod still available,
if so would you take 325.00 for it.
I will be on Topsail the second week of June and could pick it up then if we work something out.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey Don, 

Give me a shout when you are here. If I still have the rod, I'll let you have it for 325.

Thanks,
Justin


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok sounds good. Let me know, I can pay through paypal whenever you decide.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Sold - Pending Payment to Don.


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

Sold - Thanks P&S!


----------

